# Bawidabaw (Slideshow)



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

_*"WARNING"!!!* Much the same as the last one but I like this one better...
What do you think Tex??? :wink: _

http://www.photodex.com/sharing/viewsho ... 1255&alb=0


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

That was a great one 8)


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

OUTFREEKING STANDING!!!! The Music is right on!!!!

OAK looks impressive!


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

_Gracias...




OAK looks impressive!

Click to expand...

Yes but he smells poorly, everytime he gets wet ya can still smell skunk..._


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I'll tell ya what I think.

I think my MAC still can't download that file. :x


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

Who the he!! cares what Tex thinks! :shock: Me think it was awesome, I just happen to hate Kid Rock, except for that song good choice JIM NASIUM! (that name has to go) :wink:


----------



## vdogs (Sep 22, 2007)

That's one Hell of a dog!! Photographer ain't too shabby either! :wink: 

Matt Schooz


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

_Ahhh, the dog sucks!!! Dewired my trailer again and dug a hole in me lawn... He needs the season to arrive so we can wear his arse out..._


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

> I just happen to hate Kid Rock


_My sentiments exactly, don't know if ya noticed but I cut out half of his loud mouth out of the song???_


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

I can see your photography skills still suck. :shock: O-|-O 

Nice work as usual.


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

_Yes I do suck (careful), in the non-traditional sense of the word, just ask me wife..._ :shock: 
_*Anyhoo, Grazie!!!*_


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Thats a sign you all are getting old if you can't take a little Kid Rock to bring ya up in the AM!


----------

